# Droid Razr Root on Official ICS



## smyers1012 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just got a Droid Razr and updated to ICS. Not sure if that was dumb or not. Can anyway tell me if there is a way to root the Razr on the official ICS?


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1710871

Check it out. Worked for me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## R0otmaster (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks it worked.


----------



## jeeperak (Jul 17, 2012)

just got my razr for 150 yesterday and this was perfect. thanks for the link and info. i dont see bootstrap in the apps is safe strap
still needed ?


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/

If you are on ICS you need Safestrap 2.0 it you're on GB you need 1.0.

No more bootstrap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## jeeperak (Jul 17, 2012)

awesome thanks sir


----------

